# Rocky Bayou Shark



## Crestliner VT19 (Feb 14, 2012)

I was in the back of Rocky trout fishing and saw a 6ft shark swim under my boat in 5 ft of water. I have seen alot of people wading back there this spring. I think this one would have give someone a little heart failure.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes it would! Thats crazy, ughh


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

perhaps a bull, they are spawning this time of year in freash/salt water estuaries.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bull Shark. Good for ruining the action around a dock light.

We catch them in Terry's Cove, Bayou St John, Cotton Bayou and the ICW pretty often. Almost all of the sharks we catch are between 5-6ft long with some smaller and some much bigger.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh yeah sounds like a bull! I've been buzzed by 6-7 footers in knee deep water back before I got my kayaks and used to wade a lot. I don't keep fish on a stringer. EVER!

Try and catch him next time!
Alex


----------



## Tom Gray (May 12, 2012)

*Rocky Bayou Shark Sighting April 2012*

While sitting on my kayak just outside of where Rocky Creek enters Rocky Bayou, I observed the fin of a shark pass in front of me. Because there was a second dorsal fin of good size, I think this indicates I was seeing a sand tiger shark. My two friends and I followed the shark for approximately ten minutes as it cruised across the eastern end of the bayou.


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

Tom Gray said:


> While sitting on my kayak just outside of where Rocky Creek enters Rocky Bayou, I observed the fin of a shark pass in front of me. Because there was a second dorsal fin of good size, I think this indicates I was seeing a sand tiger shark. My two friends and I followed the shark for approximately ten minutes as it cruised across the eastern end of the bayou.


Since it was in such shallow water I think a lemon shark would be a good guess! Given your description of the second dorsal


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

I caught a 4' black tip about 100 yards from creek mouth last year. Was neting some of the menhaden and decided to see what was eating on them and was very suprised when I pulled him up!Last Friday when fishing around eglin I seen a 5-6' shark cruising just off the flats but he wouldn't take the bait.


----------



## rjl2001 (Apr 20, 2008)

Was wade fishing at White Point (toward N side of Mid-Bay Bridge) before sunset today and saw a good size shark. Was about 30 yards from shore in waist deep water and saw a shark moving really slow between 5-10ft. away from me. The shark was probably 4-5ft. long I'm guessing. I won't lie, it actually scared me. I slowly started shuffling back to the shore, and didn't venture too far out for the rest of the afternoon. Also stepped on a ray for the first time also, didn't see it as it was getting dark and didn't expect a big one to be within a few feet of the shore. 

So my question is what do most of you guys do if you're out wading and see a shark nearby? Even rays swimming up by my feet creep me out sometimes but I know they're mostly harmless. Seeing the shark on the other hand put a little fear in me for a few seconds. Of course who knows how many times sharks have been by me and I haven't noticed them. So am I best to just stand still and hope it swims away? will walking back or kicking up sand sometimes attract the shark?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I was out there wade fishing from 6-8pm, around 100ft from shore and only saw a few dolphins... must have been not too long before I got there or you were around the bend on the western side, I was southern bridge side and didn't see any other waders.


----------



## wellshoot! (Jan 26, 2009)

Wade fishing, the time to worry is when you can't see sharks because the water is murky, bloody with chum or after dark. These are the times the sharks can mistake you for something tasty and juicy and ON THEIR MENU !!!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

wellshoot! said:


> Wade fishing, the time to worry is when you can't see sharks because the water is murky, bloody with chum or after dark. These are the times the sharks can mistake you for something tasty and juicy and ON THEIR MENU !!!


 If you are more than ankle deep, you are part of the food chain.


----------

